# The Division



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Next Xbox one game on the list to purchase is the division. What is the co op like? I only buy games to play online with my Brother so like online games


Cheers

Paul


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

My mates are all big gamers and recommended it to me but you see a lot of people saying it's good for a short time but becomes very repetitive so they're getting bored easy


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

It is only good if you have a little group of friends. 3-4 guys that can play well and you trust lol. It's a good game, even better if you play it together as a group from the beginning to end levels and move in and out of the dark zone as you go. In all honesty I can see it wearing off after a while, but for now I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just picked this up. It's a good game visually. I too can see it becoming a little repetitive after a while. But I'll persevere.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

I have it, can be repetitive during the middle stages, definitely is if your grinding out the achievements for all the Intel (there is a lot). Having said that when your in Co-op is where it really excels for me. 

Have been in some epic firefights with other players as a squad and when you chuck in the NPCs cropping up and getting involved it can be awesome. Missions during the story are pretty good and the whole city etc is very well made and I have found myself sucked into it all.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

its brilliant

as said can be a little repetitive, but what games arent now days. if your playing with mates its all a goo laugh and you dont really notice, so far im loving it


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

well had the game a couple of weeks and really enjoying it!


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Best played with mates!

The game is beautiful and the RPG elements mixed with it being a shooter are really intriguing and depth! Very samey missions though and the story isn't very linear! Worth a punt like but make sure you've got mates with it too!


----------

